# Viagra - experiences?



## Healing (May 30, 2008)

My husband has been totally off sex for a long while and we finally concluded it was due to performance anxiety leading to him being adverse to it.

The other day we went to consult our family doctor who suggested that he consider Viagra. He will be getting tests for diabetes and heart problems before he gets his prescription. He should be fine because he is only 31 and otherwise healthy.

I'm really hopeful and excited about it, my thinking is that it will help him regain his confidence again. I do think that it is a psychological problem, the more anxious he is the less able he is to get it up... and the less able he is to get it up the more stressed he is... its a vicious cycle. I am hoping that this will help.. but I hope it won't wind up being something he gets dependant on. Hopefully after a while when he realises things are totally fine, he can stop using it.

What do you guys think? Are there any downsides to resorting to Viagra?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife is a pharmacist, she said Ciallis (sp?) works better.


----------



## brickshooter (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmm. Would you call a 3 day erection a downside? That was my side-effect. Terribly embarrassing in a real life environment. 

Nowadays, I simply exercise more. Particularly pumping weight. I suspect my testosterone level has gone up and has cured my issue. 

BTW, I'm 40.


----------



## brad (Jul 31, 2008)

Viagra perhaps will help him get over the hump. I have tried it when I was single. The only time I used it was when I was drunk or the first time I was with someone because I wanted a guarenteed hard on. 

Let me tell you this stuff works. It's like rocket fuel for the penis. I was extra extra hard. And the nice thing was when I woke up the next day it seemed to linger in my system and I had it's benefit for a day or so.


----------



## sweetp101 (Mar 13, 2008)

I do think for some it is psychological. My husband was prescribed some viagra. I was hoping for some type satisfaction. It only lasted 3 minutes.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

OOHHHH!!! Sweetp101. That's cold!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sweetp101-

It's easy for a man to train himself to last longer. It does not take very long. It's just that so much ignorance is out there.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that it might be the thing to get him to where he neds to be and at this point any solution is worth a try and in the mean time you can make sur he is healthy.

draconis


----------



## bulldog6711 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can Viagra be used for women? My wifes sex drive is all but gone due to the medicine she is taking. We are just looking for something to spark any interest.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

bulldog6711-

If she does not have any contra indications, the best thing for her is high dose fish oil. Not the cheap cod liver oil, but the stuff that contains a high amount of EPA/DEA. If you add the EPA and DEA mg figures together that should equal half or more of the total mg.

For instance if you have a 1gram (1000mg) capsule, then if the EPA +DEA figure comes to over 500mg, it's the good stuff.

Take enough of this every day, and after about two weeks her libido will go up. The exact dosage depends on body weight. A woman I know wrote a book about it called "The Orgasmic Diet". The fish oil is the key. I have tried it too. It makes the penis more sensitive - you get more amazing sensation, yet for me it did not make ejaculation happen any sooner. My sex drive went up too, but that's another story.

There is no point in women taking Viagra. It will have exactly the same effect on her body as on a man's body. Her clitoris and other parts will swell - if she is already turned on. But it is not a libido enhancer, so if she is not already turned on, it will do very little sexually.

Fish-oil is a libido enhancer, but it takes 2 weeks to start working. The author of the book said you should eat a few squares a day of dark chocolate too.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Curiosity Question. I don't know much about Viagra, Cialis or any other of these drugs.

Does Viagra only increase the ability to get an erection, or does it also improve performance, like Stamina and Refractory period


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Cialis on Friday will work thru Sunday. However, as it leaves system it may cause backache and other side effects. Viagra gives a flushed face and stuffy nose. Only good for 4 hours, but side effects are less.

I found that either lessened sensation of intercourse, thereby making it easier to last a lot longer. 

It dealt with stress and got me over the hump. Pun intended!


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, I had no idea young guys needed this stuff!!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Healing said:


> I am hoping that this will help.. but I hope it won't wind up being something he gets dependant on.


Unless he's one of the few it fails to work for he's going to be surprised, very surprised. His body will react in ways it hasn't since he was in puberty.

You'll need to eat your wheaties, the first time I took 25mg of Viagra after the 4th round of intercourse in under two hours when I still hadn't lost erection my wife told me to get the hell away from her.
She was dead serious.
:rofl:



> Hopefully after a while when he realises things are totally fine, he can stop using it.


Depending on what his particular problem is it may very well go this way.
I can see how a man with unrelenting ED could become dependent on it though.
Might want to give Cialis a try as well since I'm told it's used on a regular basis to regulate blood flow instead of the way Viagra works which is extremely aggressive and only good for a day or so depending on the man.



> What do you guys think? Are there any downsides to resorting to Viagra?


There are side effects, headaches(mild), heart racing (not so mild), and definately constant preoccupation with your penis for as long as the drug is affecting you(Can't be helped, men weren't meant to be constantly hard for hours.)

Just watch out for dependency and you should be fine.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I lost confidence a couple of years ago. I did not tell my W but got a generic which worked great and restored the lost confidence. I do not need it any longer.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Viagra, Cialis, and Levitra all have zero effect on 


ZOMBIE THREADS


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Viagra is great!
I'm 52 and had a heart attack 8 years ago, 7 cardioversions and 3 heart oblations for A-Fib. If I can take it, anyone can.
A few things to remember for maximum effectiveness.
Wait at least 3 hours AFTER eating. (very important)
Take some Afrin nasal spray 1 hour after taking the pill (really stuffs up your nose)
Take a couple advil or other otc pain medication with Viagra. It tends to give many people a headache the next day.

Start with 25mg. Buy the 100mg pills and cut them up.

If you do as I say, he will have a boner you'll be proud to call your own!

Enjoy!

BTW: I have been taking it for almost 10 years. The interesting thing is that sometimes for a "quicky" the penis still works fine without the Viagra. I'll use this analogy.

No Viagra = OEM BMW M3 with street tires.

With Viagra = BMW M3 with race tires, light race wheels, aftermarket exhaust, coil over suspension, shift kit, headers, roll cage, lowered, 4 piston Brembo brakes, with Hawk blue brake pads, and a custom tune.

Both are fast, but guess which one is faster and more fun to drive on the race track?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Viagra, Cialis, and Levitra all have zero effect on
> 
> 
> ZOMBIE THREADS


wow, and a 2008 one at that. Wonder what the oldest zombie revival thread is?

I always like reading peoples experiences with the big three (C,L,V) anyway, even if zombified.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

GPR said:


> Curiosity Question. I don't know much about Viagra, Cialis or any other of these drugs.
> 
> Does Viagra only increase the ability to get an erection, or does it also improve performance, like Stamina and Refractory period


I tried them all and like Viagra best. It gives the best "punch".
I think it helps in all regards, 
Thicker and harder
Last Longer
Even gets me more excited. It's a drug. When I take it, my body knows what is going to happen in a couple hours, which for some reason helps my libido.

All good, for me.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I tried Cialis for my BPH. That stuff gave me the ****z.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

When I was much younger I actually went through a period of difficulty maintaining an erection due to anxiety. It's so easy to get into a negative thought loop and the first thing most people blame, especially when older, is some sort of medical issue, ED, etc.. It's not, you're just psyching yourself out somehow and need to work it out in your head in your own way. It may take a while, but it is possible. I used to have the worst issue with lasting long enough as well, which is also a very similar anxiety issue. I still deal with it today but have gotten so much better at it. Something I have developed in my later years is being able to urinate while in a public bathroom with someone standing next to me. Never used to be a problem until one day on a road trip with some friends we pulled off the side of the road so we could all jump out to pee, and someone yelled as a joke "performance anxiety!", and for some reason from that day forth, I now have trouble peeing in public. FRICKIN' ANNOYING if you ask me, especially how this hasn't always been a thing. It's just another thing I need to work out in my own head.

I'd be willing to bet that 90% of the "health issues" most people think they have are placebo, especially in this over-medicated society. I would try other things like making some healthier choices for both his physical health AND mental health. So many people don't realize how real hypochondria is, how we are ALL susceptible to it in some capacity and how big pharma banks off of it like _absolute mad_.

"Do you sneeze? Do you sneeze DAILY? If so, you may have contracted ADRTSRF syndrome, a mutated super-virus from the AMAZON JUNGLE which can be FATAL!!!!!! Introducing *SNIFFEROL®*, the clinically-proven, FDA approved pill that will reduce and help maintain the symptoms caused by your ADRTSRF. _TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR LIFE!!!!_ Talk to your drug-dea...errrr....your doctor about *SNIFFEROL®* today!!!! Side effects may include: nausea, vomiting, water weight gain, lower back pain, receding hairline, eczema, seporiasoriasis, itching, chafing clothing, liver spots, blood clots, ringworm, excessive body odor, uneven tire wear, pyorrhea, gonorrhea, diarrhea, halitosis, scoliosis, loss of bladder control, hammertoe, the shanks, low sperm count, warped floors, cluttered drawers, hunchback, heart attack, low resale value on your home... feline leukemia, athlete's foot, head lice, clubfoot, MS, MD, VD, fleas, anxiety, sleeplessness, drowsiness, poor gas mileage, tooth decay, parvo, warts, unibrow, lazy eye, fruit flies, chest pains, clogged drains, hemorrhoids, dry heaving and sexual dysfunction. Do not take SNIFFEROL® if you are pregnant, may become pregnant, trying to get someone pregnant, saw someone pregnant once, nursing, breast-feeding, breast-playing, belly-button-fondling, eating food, sleeping, using the bathroom, driving a car, operating heavy machinery, breathing oxygen, using an ATM, posting on forums, having sex, drink alcohol, smoking pot, shooting heroin, walking, running, playing sports or talking to your mother."


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

sweetp101 said:


> I do think for some it is psychological. My husband was prescribed some viagra. I was hoping for some type satisfaction. It only lasted 3 minutes.


Sounds like he took the wrong medicine. Look in to Promescent. It works, almost too much.........


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 25, 2015)

its use some times because has many side effect.....


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

MarkTwain said:


> sweetp101-
> 
> It's easy for a man to train himself to last longer. It does not take very long. It's just that so much ignorance is out there.


Define "easy", and feel free to share some insight....


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

lets have a thread about puppies. everyone loves puppies..


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

LuvIsTuff said:


> Define "easy", and feel free to share some insight....


"Easy" might be the wrong for him to have used, but it is only within your own mind. It's literally as "easy" as convincing yourself that you can, and will last longer, because in your mind you're convinced you can't, so you won't. Much "easier" said than done, but it's not Mt. Everest either.

Personally, I don't think ANY man just simply lasts long without consciously, or at least sub-consciously thinking about it. The only times I would last long and not have to think about it is when I was having sex on a routine kind of schedule, and in that case, I'd often have trouble _finishing_.


----------

